# 2013 Big Al's Boxing Week Flyer



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Attached is the 2013 Big Al's Boxing Week Flyer I scanned for your enjoyment. 

Please don't use this thread to bash Big Al's and their prices or service. There are already a ton of those types of threads on this and every other forum.

Merry Christmas to everyone and enjoy your Boxing Day/Week shopping.
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Paul for taking time to attach the flyer

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

does anyone know the regular price for the 75 gallon tank, is it worth buying or should i wait for someone to sell used. I just need tank/stand everthing else i already have


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I think the 75 is regular $109 but a phone call could confirm it. Go with the 90 gallon, same dimensions but some more height


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

i mean the combo tank and stand


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Are there different sales at the other BAs? I will most likely go to Newmarket or Barrie


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

All BA is the same sale, its just a question of stock availability.
As flyer the tank alone 75gal is $99.99 and the combo is $299.99 ( includes canopy/light n stand) plus tax of course


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

75 is usually 119.99 tank only. I think 399. for the combo


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

so is the 75 gallon tank with stand a good buy?


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Shanji said:


> so is the 75 gallon tank with stand a good buy?


You save 100 bucks off the regular price
not too shabby


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

looks like my wallets going to be empty again  Gotta get some maxi jets and heaters


----------

